# Best Line for TFO Mangrove?



## Daz (Jul 14, 2015)

I've got three Mangroves, all with different lines (other than weight). My 6wt has a SA Sharkwave Saltwater Titan WF-6-F, the 8wt has a SA Mastery Series Bonefish WF-8-F and the 12wt has a SA Mastery Textured Series clear tip WF-12-F/S. I really like the way the 6 and 8 load and shoot. The 12 casts fine, but I'm still not used to the noise of the textured line and I may be changing it out this coming tarpon season.

I've only tried a few different ones on the 6 and 8 and I'm pretty happy with the way they feel now. I originally had a SA GPX Hover WF-6-F on the 6wt, and while it cast fairly well, for some reason the Titan seems to load and shoot better for me. I originally had a RIO general purpose saltwater WF-8-F on the 8. I can't really explain it, but it just didn't feel as nice as the SA I have on it now.

If you watch Sierra Trading Post regularly you can sometimes find good deals on lines - I've probably bought 8 or 10 fly lines (RIO and Scientific Anglers) from them over the last couple of years and I don't think I've ever paid more than about $30 each. This makes trying different lines a little easier on the wallet.


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

I outfit two buddies of mine with 8 wt Mangroves and paired them with Wulff Bermuda Triangle Taper line with the two tone color. I loved how it cast so much, I used the rod myself from time to time. The color change on the line is great to indicate an exact distance, which is usually the sweet zone for reds.


----------



## kenb (Aug 21, 2015)

I find the Wulff Bermuda Triangle taper a very user friendly and excellent fly line in 8wt for my TFO Mangrove.


----------



## ZaneD (Feb 28, 2017)

Thanks for the recommendations, I hadn't even heard of the Wulff line. I'll give it a shot and go from there!


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

ZaneD said:


> Thanks for the recommendations, I hadn't even heard of the Wulff line. I'll give it a shot and go from there!


But you do know who Joan Wulff is, right?


----------



## GG34 (May 2, 2014)

I've got a bermuda shorts line I was thinking of trying on one. Anyone have any experience with that line on the mangrove?


----------



## kenb (Aug 21, 2015)

GG34 said:


> I've got a bermuda shorts line I was thinking of trying on one. Anyone have any experience with that line on the mangrove?


I use that one on my trips to the LA marshes. Shoots fast, perfect for all those quick and short shots you get there.


----------



## ZaneD (Feb 28, 2017)

coconutgroves said:


> But you do know who Joan Wulff is, right?


Well I have to admit I did not. But I do now! Thanks for sparking the history lesson.


----------



## GG34 (May 2, 2014)

Thanks Ken


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

ZaneD said:


> Well I have to admit I did not. But I do now! Thanks for sparking the history lesson.


Good deal, on the Wulff site they have free downloads for casting tips and mechanics. Highly recommended - she arguably had the best cast with the least amount of effort. Her loops are picturesque.


----------



## MSG (Jan 11, 2010)

I can't find a line I like better on most rods than the wulff -


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

It's the best non-mainstream line out there. Wulff spends a FRACTION in advertising that Rio and SA do. But most hard core anglers love Wulff lines, so that speaks louder than the advertising.


----------



## ZaneD (Feb 28, 2017)

I went with the Wulff bermuda triangle as recommended. Haven't received it yet because I had to order it. For a reel I ended up getting the Allen Kraken XLA. It's a big reel but I wanted the carbon drag system for when I want to throw the 8wt at a bull red or dolphin on a grass line.


----------



## crc01 (Oct 28, 2016)

coconutgroves said:


> It's the best non-mainstream line out there. Wulff spends a FRACTION in advertising that Rio and SA do. But most hard core anglers love Wulff lines, so that speaks louder than the advertising.



The more I fish other lines, the more I think I'm just switching every line I have the BT and BT short.


----------



## timogleason (Jul 27, 2013)

GG34 said:


> I've got a bermuda shorts line I was thinking of trying on one. Anyone have any experience with that line on the mangrove?


That is what I use on the Mangrove. Even I cast OK with that line and I have traditionally been poor caster with lots of bad habits


----------



## FSUDrew99 (Feb 3, 2015)

BTT


----------

